# Calling all team yellow bump buddies!!!!



## pinkpassion

Hello ladies. Thought it'd be fun to start a thread for us team yellow ladies! We can record our edd, with gender predictions and the end result!! I can keep track of it all on the front page!! Who wants to join?!

Pinkpassion-edd:5/17/2016- predicted :blue:
Jalilma-edd:6/29/2016- predicted :blue:
IsaacRalph-edd:4/22/2016- predicted :blue:
DaisyDreamer-edd:3/2/2016-predicted :blue:
Banana07-edd:4/14/2016- predicted :blue:
Ganton-edd:4/28/2016- predicted :blue:
Buttercup84-edd:02/29/2016- predicted :pink:
Unexpected212-edd:06/04/2016-predicted:blue:
Backagain-edd:06/30/2016-predicted:blue:


----------



## jalilma

:pink:Add June 29, 2016 I'm predicting team pink


----------



## pinkpassion

Welcome jalilma!!!!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey pink I'm team yellow also edd 22 April x


----------



## pinkpassion

Hey IsaacRalph , so exciting to see you!!! Do you have a prediction of what baby is?


----------



## pinkpassion

So what made you ladies decide to be team yellow?


----------



## jalilma

This will be my last baby... Plus I have NOTHING left from when my girls were babies... So it's like starting all over. I just want one great surprise since I found out with all my girls.


----------



## IsaacRalph

pinkpassion said:


> Hey IsaacRalph , so exciting to see you!!! Do you have a prediction of what baby is?

Hey pink I really haven't got a clue although everyone else is saying girl but to be expected as I have two boys already. I have had a slightly different pregnancy more nausea and moodiness but other than that no difference in pregnancies. I'm more inclined to say boy as I don't know anything else. How about you?


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Hello,
Also staying team yellow! My EDD: 2 March 2016, I predict team :pink:


----------



## pinkpassion

Awesome !!

IsaacRalph, I put you down as blue :) let me know if you'd like me to change it!!

I decided to stay team yellow because I've always wanted to do it and have that beautiful surprise at the end. We didn't stay team yellow with dd because after all my losses dh and I really felt like we needed to know who was in there and call her by name!! So we did and it was special, but now we want it to be a surprise!!!

I "knew" dd was a girl. I couldn't even bring myself to think /look at boy stuff/names. And this time it's completely opposite... I just "know" it's a boy. Can't even consider it's a girl. So I'm so excited to see if this mothers intuition is correct !!!


----------



## jalilma

I'm only predicting girl because that's all I have hahaha. SO swears it's a boy... Although his name choices for a boy are awful at this point!


----------



## pinkpassion

Jalilma.. we are Having the hardest time with boy names right now.. we just haven't found any that we just think "that's the one" , like we did with dd!!


----------



## banana07

Oh we are team yellow too :) 

EDD 14/04/2016

Have two boys already DS1 is 8 and DS2 is 1 - team yellow with all!


I have feeling its a boy but everyone is saying girl. I put scan pics up on gender prediction sites and they all said girl. I think like you Issac because I have 2 boys cna't imagine a girl. I am ready for either tho mentally, with DS2 I would still be in shock if he was a she. I was 99% certain he was a he!

I will honestly be happy either way but you can put me down as blue for now!!

I won't find out but I will drive myself nuts guessing for 9 months!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Welcome banana07!!! I've added you!! 

I know what you mean about driving ourselves crazy for the next 9 months.. I'll be staring at nub and everything!!!! :)

It would be so awesome if these Earl predictions are right :)


----------



## Ganton

Hi pink. I'll definitely be team yellow too. I stayed yellow with both my boys and loved it.

As I already have 2 boys, I also think the chances are that this is another boy. I do sort of imagine myself with 2 boys an a girl though, and a few other people have said they're getting girl vibes. Hmm, I think the same people, including me, may have predicted girl for my last 2 though, so I'll say blue!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Ganton said:


> Hi pink. I'll definitely be team yellow too. I stayed yellow with both my boys and loved it.
> 
> As I already have 2 boys, I also think the chances are that this is another boy. I do sort of imagine myself with 2 boys an a girl though, and a few other people have said they're getting girl vibes. Hmm, I think the same people, including me, may have predicted girl for my last 2 though, so I'll say blue!

This is my first pregnancy so I don't have too much to base my guess off of. I had an instinct that I was pregnant before mt BFP, and when I got my BFP I just felt like it was a little girl. BUT my mom and another matronly friend of mine both think that I'm having a little boy. The suspense is killing me!


----------



## pinkpassion

:hi: ganton!!! Welcome to the party :haha: .. I'll add you right now! What is your edd?


----------



## Ganton

Due date is 28th April


----------



## jalilma

So I told my boyfriend last night I wanted to tell him in person rather than on the phone. He is NOT team yellow! He swears if the person doing the US writes down the sex he promises not to tell anybody or slip up and let me find out..... What do you think the chances are of that happening? :/


----------



## pinkpassion

Jalilma, my dh said the same thing at first. He wanted to be the only one to know and said he wouldn't give it away. I told him I couldn't bare knowing he knew and I didn't so after long discussion we booted that idea. I dont think he'd necessarily spill the beans but he would try to trick me into thinking one thing then the other and back and forth the whole pregnancy and I didn't want that at all!!! (I know it would have led to me finding out and ruining team yellow experience for me) .
I hope y'all can figure out the best one for you!!


----------



## jalilma

Me too.... He can't even wait until Christmas before giving me Christmas gifts... He's awful! I figure I have a few months to talk him into the team yellow side.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

jalilma said:


> Me too.... He can't even wait until Christmas before giving me Christmas gifts... He's awful! I figure I have a few months to talk him into the team yellow side.

OH surprisingly is doing a lot better about it than I am. At the anatomy scan I was so tempted to ask the technician, but passed because we agreed to team yellow! Luckily, that was my first ultrasound and my last thus far, and because we haven't done any cell testing, I can't be too tempted. Not even the doctors know the sex.

How do you get through the anticipation?


----------



## pinkpassion

Dh told me last night he didn't want to be team yellow anymore, he wants us to find out and not tell anyone! I am putting my foot down though, we are staying team yellow :rofl:


----------



## pinkpassion

I'll be obsessing over this baby's nub and trying to guess and I really hope I don't get tempted at the 20 week scan.. but I am pretty adamant about staying team yellow!!!


----------



## jalilma

I would like to change my prediction.... Every time I take about the baby I refer to him as a him..... I'm def. Feeling blue vibes... And honestly after 3 girls I would be a-ok with a boy hahahaha


----------



## pinkpassion

Hahaha.. sounds good I'll change it-!! That would be awesome!!!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

jalilma said:


> I would like to change my prediction.... Every time I take about the baby I refer to him as a him..... I'm def. Feeling blue vibes... And honestly after 3 girls I would be a-ok with a boy hahahaha

I've noticed that I do that too... But during first tri I was so sick and my acne was terrible! Incredibly emotional as well so that being said I thought I was having a girl. When I got my BFP I just had a hunch about it.

OH dreams about it being a girl but I have had two different ladies predict me a boy and now I'm starting to feel blue vibes. So confused!


----------



## Buttercup84

I'll join! My edd is 29th February. We have 2 girls already and I predict that this will be our third :)


----------



## pinkpassion

Welcome buttercup! I've added you!!!

So are y'all catching any flack from friends /family about staying team yellow? Many people are saying "how are you going to get everything ready without knowing?" OR "you can't do the nursery without knowing! " or "how will we throw you a shower if we don't know what you are having?!"


----------



## DaisyDreamer

pinkpassion said:


> Welcome buttercup! I've added you!!!
> 
> So are y'all catching any flack from friends /family about staying team yellow? Many people are saying "how are you going to get everything ready without knowing?" OR "you can't do the nursery without knowing! " or "how will we throw you a shower if we don't know what you are having?!"

Surprisingly not too much hell.... I think they are understanding about gender neutral things. We also are not doing a nursery or having a shower so I guess that saves a lot of the frustration from others


----------



## Ganton

pinkpassion said:


> Welcome buttercup! I've added you!!!
> 
> So are y'all catching any flack from friends /family about staying team yellow? Many people are saying "how are you going to get everything ready without knowing?" OR "you can't do the nursery without knowing! " or "how will we throw you a shower if we don't know what you are having?!"

No, I've generally had the opposite actually. I think so many people find out these days that a lot of people I've spoken to, particularly the older generations, think it's lovely to wait for the surprise. The only people who have commented negatively on the decision are those who found out with their own babies and simply can't understand why we wouldn't want to know. In the words of my best friend, finding out is a "no brainer" so there's no point in even trying to explain it in that case. The most important thing is that hubby and I have been team yellow twice before and loved finding out at the birth so have no hesitation about making the same decision this time.


----------



## Buttercup84

We've had some surprise at us not finding out this time, partly as we did with both previous pregnancies and I guess cos we have 2 girls already most people assume we must be wanting a boy and would want to know asap! I must admit i've found it quite easy to stay team yellow, I thought i'd be desperate to find out at the 20 week scan but I think as we'd already decided not to I know I would have regretted giving in. It's our last baby so i'll never get the chance to have the surprise again and I really want to :)


----------



## Unexpected212

Due 4th June and I think boy :)


----------



## pinkpassion

:hi: Unexpected212!!! Welcome!!!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Welcome! :wave:


----------



## Backagain

Hi 

I am due June 30th, so super early.

I have 3 boys so a girl would be lovely, but I am going team blue. Even if it is to avoid disappointment. That sounds terrible. I will love my baby regardless of ANYTHING, having had 4 losses before I know it would never be an issue. 

We have only told my sister and best friend, they are both pregnant too. We want to tell family at Christmas if we can wait that long. We've always told them by 6-8 weeks lol. 

I think hubby would want to find out. We didn't with our first but dos with the 2nd and 3rd as hobby wanted to, but this is the last chance and I want to do everything how I want this time.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Backagain said:


> Hi
> 
> I am due June 30th, so super early.
> 
> I have 3 boys so a girl would be lovely, but I am going team blue. Even if it is to avoid disappointment. That sounds terrible. I will love my baby regardless of ANYTHING, having had 4 losses before I know it would never be an issue.
> 
> We have only told my sister and best friend, they are both pregnant too. We want to tell family at Christmas if we can wait that long. We've always told them by 6-8 weeks lol.
> 
> I think hubby would want to find out. We didn't with our first but dos with the 2nd and 3rd as hobby wanted to, but this is the last chance and I want to do everything how I want this time.

Oh have fun with that! I couldn't keep it from my mum, she visited me when I was 12 weeks or so and asked me point blank if I was pregnant. Are you going to do any fun holiday-themed announcements? That would be pretty cool this time of year!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

I'd like to change my prediction. Thought girl at first but now it seems like a boy. Think I will keep flip flopping until I'm 5 cm dilated


----------



## pinkpassion

Hi backagain!!! Welcome!!!! :)

Daisy, :rofl: , flipflop away!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Only one girl prediction so far lol!!! :)

Afm: dh decided last week he wanted to know the gender.. I've tried to convince him this whole time, he's not budging :/.. looks like we won't be team yellow afterall!!! :(.. there's no way I could let him know and not me, that would drive me crazy!!!!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

pinkpassion said:


> Only one girl prediction so far lol!!! :)
> 
> Afm: dh decided last week he wanted to know the gender.. I've tried to convince him this whole time, he's not budging :/.. looks like we won't be team yellow afterall!!! :(.. there's no way I could let him know and not me, that would drive me crazy!!!!

WHAT???? No you can't let him do that! I would have a hissy fit if DH did that and pout and mope until he let up lol. Does he not realize he's going to know the sex when the baby comes out?? Lol :shrug:


----------



## sopho

Hi all...can I join please..due 9th June. X I have 1 girl age and 1 boy age 2.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Welcome Sopho :flower: :hugs:

What team are you predicting or do you hope for a healthy baby?


----------



## pinkpassion

I know daisydreamer, the ONLY good I got out of it was agreeing we would have 1 more Child and staying team yellow for that one for sure!!! I did pout and threw a fit but after several days and getting a big attitude about it I realized it's not important, :/


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Pinkpassion I would still try to fight for it personally! But that's just me because this might be my only child and the idea of OH telling me the gender after delivering the baby just sounds great.

Well whether you find out or not lets just hope for a healthy baby


----------

